# Cosmatesque



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Cosmati Design - Wood Inlay Banding*






Learn how to make a Cosmati design for wood inlay banding. Discover how to inlay a wood inlay banding to customize your fine woodworking projects that you make in the workshop.

The Cosmati or Cosmatesque design for this inlay banding derives from one of the beautiful patterns of marble inlay that are in many of the churches of Rome, Italy. There were four generations of the Cosmati family that were marble setters during the middle ages. This family of craftsmen produced outstanding works of architectural ornamentation that is still very evident today.

The hardwoods used to produce this wood inlay pattern are maple, walnut, cherry, and mahogany. This YouTube video clip (Part 1) shows how to cut the segments on the band saw while using a 45 degree cross cut sled and a clamped stop block. The woodworker demonstrates how to glue up the segments accurately while using simple forms and a clamp. These woodworking methods and the band saw sleds for creating wood inlay bandings in the workshop are original ideas conceived by The Apprentice and The Journeyman.

Watch more woodworking how to projects & videos on YouTube…
*Subscribe to the YouTube Channel:*
...

*The Apprentice and The Journeyman*
*...Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Design - Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your work Bob.
And thank you for sharing your talent.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Design - Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL work!

The most complicated banding yet!

Thank you.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Design - Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric…

Thank you for the acknowledgement and approval. The goal is to freely share quality woodworking skills with appreciative woodworkers like yourself. If you find something of value within these videos, please feel free to share with other appreciative woodworkers who want to learn as well. Thanks in advance.

Joe…

Yes, the Cosmati banding is the most complex and challenging wood inlay banding filmed to date. Yet, it is the most rewarding.

Look for more in the future. Thanks again for watching!


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 2*






The Cosmati wood inlay banding is glued up in part 2 of this YouTube woodworking video. Watch how the wood segments are fit together to form the wood inlay banding log.

See how the decorative pattern of the Cosmati design comes to life in this episode. You will see the woodworking method for gluing and clamping as demonstrated by the woodworker. Cauls with applied packing tape are used to distribute even clamping pressure to all glued segments. The clear packing tape protects the cauls from being glued to the banding log.

*Just in case you missed it…here is Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 1.*






.
Watch more woodworking how to projects & videos on YouTube…
.
*Subscribe to the YouTube Channel:*

...

*The Apprentice and The Journeyman*
.
*.....Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks GOOD!

I'll have to try this one someday… when I have the time…

I haven't done anymore of this stuff since the molding I made for the Cribbage Boards…

Thank you for all of your research & brain work…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have the patience of many, many men my friend.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another excellent video series.

What type of glue are you using. Looks like standard white glue. I've done a few of your less complex inlays and struggle with getting every thing glued before it sets, using titebond II. I have been very happy with the results. I'm finishing a few frames this weekend and love the inlay detail.

I will be laying down a new solid wood floor soon and think this Cosmatesque design, as a border around the floor perimeter would look sharp. Would it be better to cut the inlay the same thickness as the floor, or laminate to a ply substrate? I know I will have other wood movement issues to resolve with the rest of the floor but I'm curious about your take.

Thank you for sharing your knowledge


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe…

You're very welcome. Thanks for watching.

Roger…

Yes, patience is a key ingredient to making wood inlay banding. No patience, no wood inlay banding.

Nicky…

Yes, I use standard white glue. White glue allows more time for the assembly and it is very strong for this woodworking operation. I suggest you give it a try.

Disclaimer…I am not a flooring expert. However, with that said….here's my 2 cents worth.

My initial thoughts are to:
1.) Laminate the inlay border to a ply substrate. If the hardwood floor is to be sanded prior to the finish, make the inlay height the same as the hardwood flooring before it is sanded.

2.) If the hardwood floor is pre-finished, that's a different story. I would lay the wood inlay border & then sand it down to the floor surface.

3.) One would have to study what type of glue to use in the case of a wood inlay border for hardwood flooring. Definitely, the flooring would need some type of sealer as a protective finish in order to protect against moisture..

Previously, I have given some thought to these wood inlay bandings being used as borders for hardwood floors. More than likely, I would select the table saw as the tool of choice over the band saw since the wood segments would be larger.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your thoughts. We are settled on black cherry, unfinished t&g and will be using a sealer followed by a top coat. I'll be doing a lot of sanding.

I'll have to go get some white glue.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicky…

You're welcome. Black cherry will look great. Excellent choice! I hope you'll post some pictures of the project. Surely, the sanding will be worth the effort.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 3*






Watch how the Cosmati design is applied to wood inlay banding in Part 3 of this woodworking series. All the wooden segments have been cut on the band saw using cross cut sleds made in the workshop. The segments have been glued up to form the inlay banding "log' and the woodworker is now prepared to joint an edge of the log so that thin strips of 3/32" veneer can be sliced on the band saw.

A Rockler thin rip jig is placed and secured into the band saw miter gauge a distance of 3/32" away from the blade. The material being sliced is always referenced against the roller bearing while the fence is adjusted towards the material and jig prior to each cut being made.

This woodworking method allows for; 1.) The jointed edge of the "log" to always be referenced to the fence. 2.) The distance between the roller bearing and the blade is always constant which allows for dead on uniform slices. 3.) The woodworker only applies a forward direction for the cut since the material is controlled on two sides.

The inspiration for this wood inlay banding pattern is taken from outstanding designs of marble pavement that can be found in the numerous medieval churches in Rome, Italy. The style of marble work is known as cosmatesque and is named after the Cosmati family, The Cosmati family had four generations of marble masons that were commissioned by the Papal States.

Update: This Cosmati wood inlay banding is now inlaid into a cherry picture frame. You can watch the wood inlay process by visiting my woodworking channel.

Your comments are welcomed.

Watch more woodworking how to projects & videos on YouTube…
...*Subscribe to the YouTube Channel:*

..........................

*TheApprenticeandTheJourneyman*
...*Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very COOL, Bob…

Are you going to use it for a Top of something?
... or what?

Sure looks good! (for something!) LOL


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe…

Thanks! The Cosmati wood inlay banding has been inlaid into two cherry picture frames that are 16" X 19". Three 21" strips of the banding remain for future woodworking project.

The entire woodworking process is now completed along with video. It will be shared on Lumberjocks in the near future.

This wood inlay banding would work very well on a Top as you mentioned. It would make for a great border on a table.
Thanks for watching & Happy Holidays!


----------



## wunderaa (May 15, 2012)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really appreciate you taking the time to put these videos together. This really makes me consider doing some custom inlays. Very well done!


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wunderaa…

Likewise…I greatly appreciate you taking an interest and watching these woodworking videos. Before long you will be making your own custom wood inlay bandings to adorn your woodworking projects. You already have a very good understanding of lamination and how to orient wood grain. Creating wood inlay bandings is just an extension of the wood skills you currently have. Enjoy the process!


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Bob

A very nice job

I 'm always impressed with the quality of your work

Happy new year and a lot of projects for you ( and us !!!) for 2013


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DJ…

Thank you very much for the acknowledgement and your support. Have a great Holiday Season. Yes…we will have many more projects in 2013. Looking forward to it.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just read issue #65 - of the LumberJocks eMag Bob got Video of the Month. Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Cosmati Wood Inlay Banding - Part 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gpastor…

That was a nice surprise! Thanks very much for the "heads up" and for the support. Much appreciated.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Picture Frame - Cosmati Wood Inlay*






Picture frame of Cosmati wood inlay design. Learn woodworking methods and techniques for picture frame making. Learn how to inlay a wood inlay banding with wonderful designs of sacred geometry based on a cosmatesque pattern.

Watch the methods and techniques employed by the woodworker to create the wood inlay banding in the workshop. Band saw sleds are used to create uniform segments for the inlay banding. White glue is used for its slow setting capabilities and the fact that it dries clear. Watch how the woodworker glues and clamps the wood inlay banding log.

Thin strips of 3/32" decorative inlay banding are ripped on the bandsaw while using a Rockler thin rip table saw jig. These veneers will be arranged to form a matching pattern at the miter joints once the picture frame is made using the table saw miter sled. A dado set is used to cut the dado on the table saw. The ploughed dado will house the inlay banding.

A dedicated miter sled for the table saw is used to cut perfect miter joints. Ulmia spring clamps secure the miter joints during gluing.

Spline miter joints of walnut accent the cherry picture frame. A flat toothed dado blade cuts the slot for the spline on the table saw. A spline miter jig along with spring clamps secure the picture frame during the operation.

Chisels are used to clean up any glue squeeze out. Notice how blue painters tape is used to protect the surrounding wood from glue stain at the spline miter joint.

The finish is of sanding sealer and multiple coats of spray lacquer.

The inspiration for the design for the wood inlay banding is taken from a Cosmati marble pavement in a medieval church in Rome, Italy.

Your comments are welcomed.

Watch more woodworking how to projects & videos on YouTube…
*Subscribe to the YouTube Channel:*

...................

*The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

*............Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Picture Frame - Cosmati Wood Inlay*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great learning video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

daddymunster said:


> *Picture Frame - Cosmati Wood Inlay*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great video Bob. Would it be safe to assume that you 'sized' the picture frame to get the corner designs to match up so perfectly? Thanks again for sharing your work. You should consider a book on the subject.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Picture Frame - Cosmati Wood Inlay*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob,

That new molding made a darn NICE COOL picture frame!

NICE JOB!

Thank you.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Picture Frame - Cosmati Wood Inlay*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doordude…

Thanks for watching and for your comment. Greatly appreciated!

Northwest29…

Thanks! Yes, you are right. The picture frame was sized so that the patterns of the wood inlay banding would match at the miter joints of the picture frame. This is an interesting challenge & a challenge worthwhile.

I would love to write a book on the art of making wood inlay banding. If I could ever pull myself away from making inlay bandings, perhaps a book will be written. However, I feel more importantly at this time at least, my videos and blogs are being freely shared with woodworkers who have an interest. The making of wood inlay banding is a lost art. Hopefully, this will help others to get started.

Thanks again Ron for your interest and support.

Joe…

I thought you might enjoy this picture frame with its wood inlay banding. The banding has been a while in the making and now the picture frame with inlay is finally finished. (Actually, 2 picture frames were made and both with the Cosmati wood inlay banding. Twins!)

Thanks for following along!


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Picture Frame - Cosmati Wood Inlay*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful result. Again an excellent step-by-step demonstration that should provide inspiration for many others to help revive the art of inlay banding.

I hadn't thought about the corner matching, just taken it for granted, but it confirms your eye for detail and accuracy.

Bob, I'm certain that the ancient artisans would be delighted to have you join their Guild!


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Picture Frame - Cosmati Wood Inlay*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don…

Thanks very much for your feedback! The corner matching of the inlay banding is subtle as the pattern just seems to flow. Since the miters mate at each corner, few people will even notice. Yet, if the inlay banding did not match up at the corners, everyone would notice.

Nothing would delight me more than to have a place within the Guild of the ancient artisans.

Thanks for watching Don.


----------



## bergsma (Feb 21, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Picture Frame - Cosmati Wood Inlay*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow truly amazing and you held my attention throughout patience is also a key how long did it take from start to finish. You took my breath away, thanks


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Picture Frame - Cosmati Wood Inlay*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bergsma…

"How long did it take from start to finish." That is a tough question to answer because I was filming the entire process.

The making of the wood inlay banding…figure 2 days minimum. This includes the time needed for the glue to cure. Making the picture frames, inlaying the banding, sanding and finishing….figure 1 day.

I actually made 2 identical frames.

Thanks for watching & sharing your feedback.


----------

